# Ich möchte mein Haus vernetzen



## Caramon (28. August 2004)

Hallo IT´ler

Habe hier viele wissende Leute gefunden und brauche einen Rat.

Ich möchte mein Haus vernetzen.
Derzeit habe ich ein Arbeitszimmer mit einem Rechner, einem Laptop und Internetanbindung über Router (Barricade) ins DSL.

Ich möchte nun im oberen Stock ein weiteres Arbeitszimmer und ein Schlafzimmer vernetzen, sowie im unteren Stock den Wintergarten und das Wohnzimmer.

Folgende Teile benötige ich meines Wissens:

- 3 Netzwerkdosen á 2 Anschlüssen
- 2 Netzwerkdosen á 1 Anschluss
- 6 Kat 5e Kabel für die Zimmer, die in der Nähe des Routers durch die Wand kommen
- 2 Netzwerkkabel für eine weitere Dose im Arbeitzimmer unten zur Routernähe
- 1 PatchPanel ab 10 Ports (2 für zukünftige Erweiterungen)
- 1 Switch ab 10 Ports
- 1 Router (den ich schon habe)

Ich verlege die Kabel, schliesse die Dosen an. Das andere Ende der Kabel schliesse ich ans PatchPanel an. Vom PatchPanel gehe ich mit kurzen Netzwerkkabeln an den Switch. Vom Switch geht dann ein Kabel in den Router dür die Anbindung aller Dosen ins Internet.

Bin ich da mit meiner Planung jetzt richtig oder habe ich etwas übersehen oder vergessen oder geht etwas einfacher?

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfe

Caramon


----------



## imweasel (28. August 2004)

Hi,

also ich hab mein Haus damals (>3Jahre) auch verkabelt (2 Stockwerke + Keller), aus diesem Grund kann ich dir nur einen Tipp geben, spar dir die Kohle für die ganze Hardware und kauf die einen ordenlich AP (ich nutze einen von Cisco)

Dann in jeden Rechner eine WLAN-Karte und die bist flexibel! Meine Server im Keller hab ich per Kabel ins Netz gehängt, aber der Rest (Laptop, und Rechner) sind über das WLAN vernetzt. Es ist einfach nur entspannend bei schönem Wetter im Garten zu sitzen und mit dem Laptop im Internet zu surfen.

Solltest du doch die Kabellösung bevorzugen, kann ich dir sicherlich ein paar Tipps geben.


----------



## FrankO (29. August 2004)

Hallo,
also ganz so einfach würde ich dass nicht sehn.
1. Funknetzwerke sind immer noch langsamer als feste Installationen
das wird auch in nächster Zeit so bleiben, weil einfach mehr Verwaltungsdaten nötig sind.
2. Sie sind nicht abhörsicher und die nächste Schlüsselgeneration soll auch schon wieder  Lücken aufweisen.
3. Die Strahlenbelastung sollte man nicht vergessen, keiner weiß ob das Ganze nicht doch gesundheitsschädlich ist.

Aber einfacher ist es schon ;-)

denke übrigens die Aufstellung ist vollständig

lg aus Hessen


----------



## imweasel (29. August 2004)

Hi



			
				FrankO hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also ganz so einfach würde ich dass nicht sehn.



Ich schon 


> 1. Funknetzwerke sind immer noch langsamer als feste Installationen
> das wird auch in nächster Zeit so bleiben, weil einfach mehr Verwaltungsdaten nötig sind.


Also wenn ich von einem normalen Haushalt ausgehe, genügt die Bandbreite die ein WLAN anbietet.


> 2. Sie sind nicht abhörsicher und die nächste Schlüsselgeneration soll auch schon wieder  Lücken aufweisen.


Abhörsicher ist WLAN nicht?Ok, du kannst die Daten dumpen, aber versuch die mal zu decoden! Dann komm mal bei mir vorbei und erzähl mir was bei mir durch Haus und Garten an Daten schwirrt!
Man muss sein AP eben richtig konfigurieren.


> 3. Die Strahlenbelastung sollte man nicht vergessen, keiner weiß ob das Ganze nicht doch gesundheitsschädlich ist.


Ok, aber ein Handy hast du auch in der Tasche und vor dem Monitor bzw. TV sitzt du auch? Nicht zu vergessen die Stromkabel in der Wand, die auch eine Schleife bilden.
Ich denke das man die Strahlung die von einem AP kommt vernachlässigen kann, wenn man sich die Strahlung ansieht der man täglich ausgesetzt ist.


> Aber einfacher ist es schon ;-)


Sag ich doch


----------



## TobGod (30. August 2004)

Also ich kann imwheasel nur zustimmen. Es ist erstens viel bequemer zu installieren ohne viel Aufwand und großen Kabelsalat. Hat man einen vernünftigen AP, finde ich sollte die Banbreite für Normalnutzer doch wohl reichen. Und wie schon gesagt, ist man dadurch viel flexibler. Ich habe zwei Rechner, einen oben und einen unten und es klappt super mit WLAN.


----------



## michaelwengert (30. August 2004)

Natürlich  kann es auch total schiefgehen.
Habe im 2ten Stock meinen AP und wollte mit WLAN über 2 Stockwerke in den Keller. Obwohl unser Haus ein Altbau ist (Also wenig Stahl und so in den Wänden/Böden). Hat das WLAN nicht bis in den Keller geschafft. Ich kann zwar in den Garten und so (Ist Luflinie einiges mehr entfernung) aber das Kellerstockwerk ist unerreichbar, und ich musste dann doch ein Kabel runterziehen.
Wenn du WLAN machen willst solltest du es erst einmal Testen, bevor du für alle Rechner ne Karte kaufst.


----------



## Ben Ben (30. August 2004)

Mal abgesehen von der zunehmen Verstrahlung des Hauses, mal unabhängig davon ob es nun Gesundheitsrisiken für den Menschen birgt oder nicht, tendiere ich trotz allem WLAN-Schnickschnack dazu nur dort zu Wlanen, wo eine Verkabelung schlicht zu aufwendig ist. Damit meine ich nicht mal nen Kabeltunnel über die Bodenleisten zu schrauben, sondern wo der Schnitt der Wohnung / des Hauses es einfach nicht hergibt, wie bei Konstruktionen ala ein langer Flur und links und rechts Zimmer. Da ist es recht dämlich in die Zimmer reinzukommen, als auch so an den Türen vorbei zu kommen, das man nicht zu viel Kabeltunnel hat bzw das Kabel sieht....
Wenn man sich nun dann doch für WLan entscheidet sollte man das vorher mal testen. Denn böse Überraschungen das die Reichweite doch nicht langt, wel man sich auf Person X verlassen hatte die meinte AP Y sei so toll und das geht überall steht man nachher dumm da. Denn man sollte nicht vergessen, das neben Stahlbeton auch evtentueller Rigips wegen der Wasserspeicherung auch schön schirmt.
-> Egal ob Wireless oder -ed gut überlegen sollte man sich beides sonst hat man hinterher keine Freude dran.


----------



## TobGod (30. August 2004)

Hey was ich schon immer mal wissen wollte: Wie lang darf ein Netzwerkkabel überhaupt sein, bevor man den Datenverlust merkt ? Oder gibt es garkeinen Verlust sondern durch die Länge dauert es zu lange und daher lags ? Wie ist das ?


----------



## Spacemonkey (30. August 2004)

Soweit ich weiß reicht ein Cat 5e-Kabel bis ca 100m und ein Cat 7-Kabel noch weiter.


----------



## SiNiE (30. August 2004)

Also, was unbedingt zu beachten ist, ist das du die Buchsen alle mit dem selben Standard verdrahtest, da man viele Buchsen  auf 2 Arten verkabeln kann. Sonst würd ich es ähnlich handeln. Allerdings würd ich mir 50m Kabel besorgen anstatt mehrere Kabel.....


----------



## Ben Ben (30. August 2004)

Jo wie man das eben so macht.... Kabelrolle, Kirmpzange und Stecker... wobei in Einzelfällen fertig konfektioniertes Kabel günstiger ist... Ist dann eben die Frage ob man von Dose zu Dose oder Port zu Port geht.


----------

